# Bosch GTS1031 - Jobsite Table Saw Sale



## Aaron Berk (Jul 10, 2010)

Got a new toy delivered tonight :thumbsup:

It's pretty loud :sad: which I knew before, it's the one thing I'll complain about.

Now to get some real hrs with it........:thumbup:


----------



## JonM (Nov 1, 2007)

Aaron Berk said:


> Got a new toy delivered tonight :thumbsup:
> 
> It's pretty loud :sad: which I knew before, it's the one thing I'll complain about.
> 
> Now to get some real hrs with it........:thumbup:


I didn't know you could still mail order child labor these days...:whistling


----------



## Aaron Berk (Jul 10, 2010)

JonM said:


> I didn't know you could still mail order child labor these days...:whistling


:whistling I have no idea what ur talking about...... lol


----------

